

Company Naming is Hard, Let’s Go Shopping - hjg
http://blog.splenvid.com/2013/01/company-naming-is-hard/

======
jhr
In case people are interested in the name searching code that we referred to
in the article, I will try and put something into github in the next couple
weeks. The code isn't very complex, but it is a good start if you are facing
the same problem we were. It would be great if folks add to the code because
who knows, we might need another name soon.

